# which calculator other than HP-33



## HITMANVQ35 (May 27, 2009)

I've become too used to my TI-83 that HP-33 is frustrating to use. I don't like the method of entering where you enter the operand at the end and the stack method of doing calculations. I'd like to see the whole equation I'm entering and then hit enter to solve. Given that I've only had for about a week, I may be a little impatient. But with plans to take the FE exam this October, I'm looking for a calculator that's similar in use to the TI series. Can someone please recommend me a calculator.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> I've become too used to my TI-83 that HP-33 is frustrating to use. I don't like the method of entering where you enter the operand at the end and the stack method of doing calculations. I'd like to see the whole equation I'm entering and then hit enter to solve. Given that I've only had for about a week, I may be a little impatient. But with plans to take the FE exam this October, I'm looking for a calculator that's similar in use to the TI series. Can someone please recommend me a calculator.


That's called Reverse Polish Notation (RPN), and it is the devil.

The TI calcs that are approved for the FE/PE exam generally suck (and I used a TI82/83 all through high school and college). I went with the approved Casio (fx-115ms, I believe is the part number).


----------



## MonteBiker (May 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's called Reverse Polish Notation (RPN), and it is the devil.
> The TI calcs that are approved for the FE/PE exam generally suck (and I used a TI82/83 all through high school and college). I went with the approved Casio (fx-115ms, I believe is the part number).


I'll second the Casio as a TI user. It worked pretty well and could do more than I expected.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

TI-30Xa all the way, baby! I love that calculator (user since the LED days).


----------



## Paul S (May 28, 2009)

You can put the calculator in ALG mode, which is what you are looking for. Press the purple right arrow and then ALG. BTW, the manual is very good and explains ALG mode. If you didn't get a manual go and download it. Good luck.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2009)

TI-89 user who tried the TI-30 and hated it, then discovered the Casio and loved it. It features a lot of the things the bigger TIs feature, like deriving. I'd recommend Casio.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

Gotta get the right TI-30. I love the TI-30Xa, but hate the TI-30X IIS.

Plus, everyone knows TI stands for Trebuchet Industries, and you have to respect any company that used to make medieval seige engines.


----------



## GTjoy (May 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Gotta get the right TI-30. I love the TI-30Xa, but hate the TI-30X IIS.
> Plus, everyone knows TI stands for Trebuchet Industries, and you have to respect any company that used to make medieval seige engines.


I used the TI-30XS for the PE exam, borrowed someone else's calculator for the FE.

I love this calculator. It has a 3-line screen anyway but it still lets me scroll down/up to see my previous calculations. I also like the toggle feature where it immediately converts to a fraction or radian units.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Jun 12, 2009)

I really like the Casio Fx-115 ES after being a HP guy for years. I like it so much in fact that I have bought several and put my "high tech" calculators away for good. It is simple to use and has a great display. Its also only $18.


----------



## Octave (Jun 24, 2009)

SPSUEngineer said:


> I really like the Casio Fx-115 ES after being a HP guy for years...


I second the Casio fx-115 ES recommendation. I'm also a long time HP user and I bought the HP 35s for the FE exam. But a friend recommended the Casio calculator and it is indeed much better for matrix/vector operations, complex numbers, and derivation/integration. I ended up taking both calculators to the exam, and used the Casio for matrix and vectors, and the HP for everything else. RPN rocks!


----------



## illini1022 (Jun 25, 2009)

SPSUEngineer said:


> I really like the Casio Fx-115 ES after being a HP guy for years. I like it so much in fact that I have bought several and put my "high tech" calculators away for good. It is simple to use and has a great display. Its also only $18.


X2. Get this calculator for the FE exam. You won't be sorry. Normally I use my TI-89, and was tentative about buying another brand. However, at this reduced level of sophistication, Casio is ahead by leaps and bounds IMO.


----------



## ingrocher (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been a TI user all my life, but when i was to take the test, I was told to use Casio fx-115 ES by everyone I knew who had taken the test and it work like a charm


----------



## pavell (Jul 30, 2009)

i agree casio fx-115, great calculator! i used it for the fe and for all my classes.


----------



## z06dustin (Jul 30, 2009)

I still use a Ti89 for work or homework, but the 35s (in RPN) is my fave. Plus you get street cred as an engineer showing up to a meeting w/ an RPN calc. It's that badass.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 30, 2009)

Used a TI36x Solar all through highschool so using it again for the EIT / PE wasn't a big deal for me despite the fact I currently use a TI-86 now and had through college.

I've heard great things about the casio's but have never used them.

I refuse to use an HP out of principle. I'm a TI guy. It's like telling a Chevy guy to go test drive a Ford...



z06dustin said:


> Plus you get street cred as an engineer showing up to a meeting w/ an RPN calc. It's that badass.


Street cred as an engineer...

:lmao:


----------



## pavell (Jul 31, 2009)

lol at street cred....


----------



## cdnEngr (Jul 31, 2009)

I used Casio fx 115. It also has a solar panel. Got mine for less than $20 at Walmart


----------



## Sportyyyy (Aug 24, 2009)

illini1022 said:


> X2. Get this calculator for the FE exam. You won't be sorry. Normally I use my TI-89, and was tentative about buying another brand. However, at this reduced level of sophistication, Casio is ahead by leaps and bounds IMO.


Ditto. Whatever you do, make sure you *READ THE MANUALS*_._ I brought the TI-30X IIS as a backup my second time (first took exam in April '08 with TI-30X as my main calculator - no other TI's were allowed at that time; second time April '09 I researched calculators and settled on the Casio 115ES - 115MS had some disadvantage I can't recall off the top of my head).

The Casio has MANY more features but is not any more difficult to use &amp; comes with a full instruction manual as well as a supplemental reference manual for more example calculations. Having used both for separately for the exam, I much preferred the casio.

Links to the manuals so you can see for yourself:

http://support.casio.com/manualfile.php?rg...p;cid=004001004


----------



## Overdamped (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotta go with the casio. I can't think of a more optimal calculator for that exam given the affordable price tag and the amount of operations that it can handle. I second the suggestion that you read the manual and get to know the calculator thoroughly before the exam, however.


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 4, 2009)

Casio Casio Casio! inexpensive so you can buy a backup!


----------



## JT H (Dec 17, 2009)

I had been using an HP-48G for about 18 years. I couldn't find the HP33 at the store so I bought the Casio fx 115. It's taking me a little getting used to and I found it very worthwhile to study the manual. However, so far it's been much easier to use. I'm very happy I didn't find the HP at the store!


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 17, 2009)

I took a ti-30x and a ti-36x. 36 does more statistics/prob stuff.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 17, 2009)

TI 36X for me


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2009)

best calculator is one your comfortable with


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

SPSUEngineer said:


> I really like the Casio Fx-115 ES after being a HP guy for years. I like it so much in fact that I have bought several and put my "high tech" calculators away for good. It is simple to use and has a great display. Its also only $18.


X 10.

It rocks.


----------

